

MongoDB on AWS: a whitepaper from Amazon - georgecalm
http://d36cz9buwru1tt.cloudfront.net/AWS_NoSQL_MongoDB.pdf

======
danko
I built my startup using this _exact_ outlay, so it's wonderful to have this
guide in hand for when we need to scale Mongo across multiple EC2 instances.
This presentation from Jared Rosoff of 10gen was extremely helpful on the
first go, and it's satisfying to see that the AWS paper corroborates the
content.

[http://www.10gen.com/presentations/mongosf-2011/running-
mong...](http://www.10gen.com/presentations/mongosf-2011/running-mongodb-
cloud)

Couldn't be happier with the performance so far.

------
YooLi
How is the pricing for Mongo on EC2?

The absolute minimum would be single server w/ journaling running on a 64-bit
instance. I am assuming the 64-bit micro is to IO bound, so the Large instance
is the next minimum viable instance. At $0.34/hr, just in instance fees it's ~
$245 a month. Am I correct in assuming this is the entry level Mongo setup on
EC2?

~~~
dangrossman
Kinda sorta, yes. You can commit to using that instance for 1 or 3 years and
prepay for a discount... $164 per month if you reserve for a year, $126 per
month if you reserve for 3 years. Really you also need to factor in the data
transfer fees, and the storage and IO fees of a RAID array of EBS disks.

Last time I used EC2 to run a large database, the IO fees for EBS were almost
as much as the EC2 fees... so take your estimate for the instance and double
it. The real cost of running an active Mongo instance on one EC2 instance with
a 2-disk EBS RAID might be closer to $400 per month than $245.

EC2 is _not_ price-competitive if you don't need to be able to launch and
terminate instances on the fly on a regular basis. For small deployments, get
a VPS, for larger ones, dedicated servers. I used to run most of my sites on
Amazon services. I later moved (back) to renting servers from Softlayer. I was
maxing out most of my servers at both providers -- I don't have extra money to
blow on capacity before I need it. For every ~$350 EC2+EBS+Transfer instance
at Amazon, I only need a ~$160 physical server now.

------
jimktrains2
What's with the [scribd]? Shouldn't it be [pdf]? I know what scribd is, but
why use it as a tag linking to a pdf? It's misleading as scribd used a flash
applet, right?

~~~
rohitnair
All PDFs, Docs, PPTs etc submitted on HN have the [scribd] link by default[1].
It's a way for people to view the document on their browser without having to
download it first (there are still browsers out there like Firefox on OS X
that do not have an in built PDF viewer)

[1] - [http://www.scribd.com/doc/50406482/Hacker-News-Integrates-
Wi...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/50406482/Hacker-News-Integrates-With-iPaper-
Scribd-Blog-3-11-08)

~~~
rue
Scribd also requires logging in before being able to download, so it's
accurate enough.

------
Vitaly
I wish they'd just wrapped it up as elastic mongo like they did with mysql,
oracle and memcache.

